# Tail marks?



## Agher32 (Nov 18, 2012)

I do not know much about certain bloodlines or pedigrees about GSD's, but Max has developed this black triangle on his tail that looks pretty cool. Both parents were k9 police dogs, but that's all we really know about him. We were just told that he was a pure breed. Any thoughts?















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that black triangle is just his adult hair coming in - it will disappear - sorry about that .


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The black mark will take over the body! Be warned, your pup is going to get much darker almost overnight


----------



## Agher32 (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm so excited for him to get older so I can show all the changes he's been through. Colors, ears, muscles. It's unbelievable the transition 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wouldn't rush puppyhood, you'll never get it back. Love each moment because it goes in a blink of your eye.


----------



## Agher32 (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh I know!!!!!! I'm sure I'll end up getting another pup! He is such a joy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2dulu (Jul 11, 2021)

Agher32 said:


> I do not know much about certain bloodlines or pedigrees about GSD's, but Max has developed this black triangle on his tail that looks pretty cool. Both parents were k9 police dogs, but that's all we really know about him. We were just told that he was a pure breed. Any thoughts?
> View attachment 24486
> View attachment 24487
> 
> ...


I am just came across this…it is identical with my puppy!!!! Both of his parents are/were police dogs as well. That’s all I know about him besides the picture you posted looks identical to My Puppy Duke.


----------



## Rob_Drifter (Apr 11, 2021)

Annie had that, too!!! It went away as her coat came in .

I thought Annie was unique . At 6 months it is all gone!!
























I think it's cool how many of them get it.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Many animals have this. It actually marks the location of a gland. I was watching a TV show last night about Arctic wolves, and notice how you could REALLY see this on the wolf pups!









Violet gland - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## Rob_Drifter (Apr 11, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> Many animals have this. It actually marks the location of a gland. I was watching a TV show last night about Arctic wolves, and notice how you could REALLY see this on the wolf pups!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  that's cool, thanks!


----------

